# Numérique saccadé avec travelings



## flippy (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour. Mon Apple-TV fonctionne parfaitement mais j'ai constaté la chose suivante par rapport à l'ancien hertzien et ça me turlupine : quand je regardais un film via l'hertzien, les travelings étaient toujours très fluides. Depuis qu'on est passé en TNT, les travelings sont saccadés (pas très smart en l'occurence, puisqu'on devrait "progressé" en qualité). Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication plausible à ce sujet :mouais:


----------



## Oizo (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Voir du côté des réglages de la TV au niveau des corrections d'images. Ces fonctions qui sont décrites comme améliorant l'image donnent parfois des résultats catastrophiques !


----------



## flippy (16 Octobre 2012)

OK je vais voir ça du côté du téléviseur (un Philips à tube écran plat de 10 ans d'âge :rose. Bon, c'est vrai que les saccades sur un défilement rapide du cadrage ne sont pas monstrueuses, mais on a néanmoins la désagréable impression qu'on passe de 25 ims à la moitié . Ça fait plutôt cheap............................


----------

